# 2014-Turn steering wheel -> radio changes to CD



## ajmf (Jun 8, 2017)

If I turn my steering wheel too quickly (i.e. turning a corner), or hit a small bump or pot hole, the CD player will automatically try to load a disc. Since there is no disc in the player, after a few seconds it will automatically go back to the radio station that was playing. The car has never been in an accident.

I'm at a total loss of what could be causing this.


----------

